# Maxim



## ruhood (Jan 21, 2009)

I have read some of the discussion in this forum about Maxim.  If you currently work for Maxim or have worked for them in the past, would you email me at rh.hood@yahoo.com and let me know what your experience has been?

Thanks,
Ruth Hood, CPC


----------



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Jan 21, 2009)

funny i was just reading through those posts today as well. Any information available that could be past my way would be appreciated.


----------



## theresaworker (Jan 21, 2009)

*still looking*

Hello:  I am a coder and still looking for a job in the coding end of the workplace.  I am currently working as a receptionist and feel that my schooling is going to waste.  How do I break in as a coder?:


----------



## ruhood (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone with information you can pass along?  Please see my original post.  Thanks


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 23, 2009)

Ruth,

I just emailed you........


----------



## kristi hutchens (Feb 2, 2009)

I have seen the same thing over and over and was curious. I too would like some information pm'd to me on this matter. I would also like to know how to get started in the auditing field. I have 8 1/2 yrs exp and a associates and my cpc. None of which have got me where I would like to be.
Thanks in advance.
Khutchens1061@aol.com


----------



## rachlab (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you ever hear back from anyone who has worked for Maxim? I am very interested in a postition there but dont really know anyone who has actually worked for them.


----------



## cbutler (Mar 1, 2009)

I am also interested to know any and all feedback regarding working as a remote coder for Maxim.


----------



## srich64 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,
Last month, I passed 3 of Maxim's tests and had a phone interview.  The next step I was told was a background check, etc.  I've tried calling my recruiter multilple times but he never returns my calls.  
Has anyone had a similiar experience with Maxim?


----------



## okiesawyers (Mar 2, 2009)

srich64 said:


> Hi,
> Last month, I passed 3 of Maxim's tests and had a phone interview.  The next step I was told was a background check, etc.  I've tried calling my recruiter multilple times but he never returns my calls.
> Has anyone had a similiar experience with Maxim?



Yep.....


----------



## msbrowning (Mar 2, 2009)

Same here. I also sent follow up emails but never received a response......


----------



## JAYJAY8089 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Well...*

I was working as a coder with a company in Burbank, CA, but unfortunately they lost the contract they had with a major hospital. I am still looking for a coding position - remote or not. I passed the CPC test almost a year ago, and since that point I haven't worked as a coder - I wouldn't want my time and hard earned money invested in the studying, testing and books go to waste. I contacted Maxim once I got my diploma; passed two of their tests, and that's as much as I heard from them. It's been very frustrating. 

Anyone could route me to a different source? I'll greatly appreciate it.
G
jayjay8089@aol.com


----------



## ruhood (Mar 3, 2009)

*I was contacted by Maxim*

I was contacted by a recruiter with Maxim in late January.  He had seen my resume on one of the job sites.  During the month of February, I went through testing, a mountain of paperwork, a drug test and TB test, interviews with a couple of their coding managers, etc.  A couple of weeks ago, they told me I was hired as a remote coder.  They told me about a specific project I would be working on, but that they were waiting on a start date with the client.

My recruiter has been responsive so far and stays in touch a couple of times a week.  The waiting is tough, but I'm going to hang in there to see if they really come through with work.  I have invested a lot of time and effort into the process.

In response to my original post on this thread, I did hear from some who are working for Maxim as travel coders.  They seem to be satisfied.  I also heard from some who, like some of you, were left hanging.  

I'll post again here later with an update on my experience.  I hope to be able to give a positive report.

Ruth Hood, CPC
rh.hood@yahoo.com


----------



## srich64 (Mar 4, 2009)

okiesawyers said:


> Yep.....



Well, at least I'm not the only one being ignored!


----------



## kellysue (Mar 20, 2009)

*maxim*

I have worked for Maxim for over 3 years.  Maxim has always done a great job for me and I have loved working for them.  I wouldn't trade this job for anything.   They are also flexible with me.  When I crushed my fingers in the garage door and couldn't work their concern was for me getting better.  They didn't pressure me to get back to work ASAP.  If a project ends they work to get you another job as soon as possible.   For those of you looking for jobs, I do know that for remote work they require at least 3 years of coding experience and passing their coding tests.


----------



## jluther (Mar 20, 2009)

*Similar Experience*

I also had a similar experience with Maxim, about 6 months ago I took and passed all of their tests, then was aggressively pursued by a recuiter via email and phone (stating that I would have a final interview with a lead and then would start work).  Then he just dissappeared and wouldn't return phone calls or emails until finally I was told they didn't get the "big project" they were hoping for but they would keep my information on file for the next project.  I haven"t heard from them since.


----------



## apothecary (Mar 20, 2009)

*I work for Maxim!*

Hey all! 
I have worked for Maxim for over 3 years and I love it!! I am a remote multispecialty coder/auditor and I have worked on 3 different projects over the years. They have always been very good about placing me on a new project if one ends, and there is always plenty of work to do. Everyone that I have worked with has been great! There is always someone available to help you out if you get stuck on a tough case and they are super-flexible. I have two kids so my schedule changes all the time. Working from home isn't for everyone since you really have to keep yourself going and make sure you turn in your work, but I would HIGHLY recommend Maxim to anyone that knows they can handle it!! 
~H


----------



## taberli (Mar 23, 2009)

*I work for Maxim too!*

Maxim has been a wonderful company to work for. I have been with them for 3 1/2 years.  It is not easy to get hired because they have such high standards. You must have at least 3 years of multi specialty coding and have your certification. There are tests and interviews also. The biggest thing anyone looking for remote work needs to realize is that you are not guaranteed work. Sometime contracts only go for certain amounts of time. You may have some down time. If you prove yourself a good employee they will bend over backwards to help keep you working. My recruiter and my coding manager have been nothing but fantastic to me. They will also let you know that  you are appreciated. How many other companies let you know that they appreciate you.  They have worked with me through any issues I have had with genuine care and concern. As far as I am concerned I would not want to work for anyone else.


----------



## ambergary (Mar 25, 2009)

i had the same problem! sent in all my tests talked with the recruiter numerous times but no response back! going on 3 mths now!


----------



## geminitc81 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have sent in my resume and hoping for a respond. It is really great that there is a company with great people like the ones youve mentioned.
I am wondering what the pay is like? 


Arwa eljahmi


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, me too! I had a phone interview and I passed their first test without any further response. I am starting to wonder if they are even a coding firm at all. Maybe they just collect info about all of us for some unknown reason...scarey!


----------



## 00032036 (Jul 6, 2009)

srich64 said:


> Hi,
> Last month, I passed 3 of Maxim's tests and had a phone interview.  The next step I was told was a background check, etc.  I've tried calling my recruiter multilple times but he never returns my calls.
> Has anyone had a similiar experience with Maxim?[/QUOTEHave been waiting to hear from Maxim for 2 weeks.  Was s'posed to be sent an Orthopedic test but never heard from them again!  Dale CPC, CPC-Ortho, CPC-Gen, Surg.


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep....same thing happened here.  Recruiter actually called ME and sent me an email saying he saw my info and was interested in me.....I returned the call twice (having to leave messages both times as he was not available) and returned an email to him as well.....have never heard from him again!

LaSeille, CPC


----------



## kdelehanty (Jul 7, 2009)

*Problems here also*

I have applyed with them over a year ago when i had lost my job. Passed the test was told they had a traveling positon for me and never heard back again. Allways get emails from them about openings, even on Monster jobs and other job sites. But when you contact them about the jobs they say they dont know what i'm talking about they never posted anything blah blah blah. I have been looking for part time remote work and have contacted them about then after seeing post on here and on monster jobs, but them i'm told they never have part time remote jobs, then why are you posting them out there for people to see. I kind of told the Recruiter off and said its false advertising, and that i feel they do this just to lead people in to get there information.


----------

